# please help atwood 6 gal dsi water heater



## Montana747 (Oct 29, 2016)

i have attwood 6 gallon dsi water heater model GC6AA-10E  spark present  no gas or, lighting checked all connection and sensor  clean them with contact cleaner AND BLOWER   checked loose connections and gas pressure all fuse checked still not working cleaned every thing burner included not firing WORKING ONLY ON ELECTRIC  please help .thank you


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2016)

Does all other gas appliances work?  Sounds like maybe the control valve may be bad if pressure and spark is ok.  keep us posted on what you find


----------

